# 1DX2 RAW files various ISOs



## Chisox2335 (May 10, 2016)

Took a bunch of shots last night while waiting for the clouds to clear

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=918991569C43BAF8!2415&authkey=!ANM2sYlKfjpuRW4&ithint=folder%2c

There are 15 shots. Taken with a Rokinon 24mm f1.4

3200, 6400, 12800, 25600, 51200

3 bracketed shots trying to keep the exposures as close as possible

Hope these are of interest to some people


----------



## AdamBotond (May 10, 2016)

Based on those test shots, I'm not sure if I can see any high ISO IQ improvement compared to the orignal 1 DX. To tell the truth, I don't see any compared to my 6D, either.


----------



## Mikehit (May 10, 2016)

That the problem with tests. 
Looking at Andy Rouse's review of the 1Dx2 he says that the noise is noticably better on the new model but there are significant improvements elsewhere that make it a worthwhile upgrade.


----------



## brianftpc (May 11, 2016)

I took these 2 pics this morning. ISO 6400 1/2500 f8 6500WB

tell me if you see the difference....

http://www.deanjohnsonvideo.com/djp/64002500f8compared.jpg


----------



## Luds34 (May 11, 2016)

brianftpc said:


> I took these 2 pics this morning. ISO 6400 1/2500 f8 6500WB
> 
> tell me if you see the difference....
> 
> http://www.deanjohnsonvideo.com/djp/64002500f8compared.jpg



From a noise perspective, I don't see a difference.

It might have been fun for you to have posted those blind and let people vote.


----------



## Mikehit (May 11, 2016)

brianftpc said:


> I took these 2 pics this morning. ISO 6400 1/2500 f8 6500WB
> 
> tell me if you see the difference....
> 
> http://www.deanjohnsonvideo.com/djp/64002500f8compared.jpg



In decent light at 6400 I would not have expected much (if any) difference so ti does not surprise me. Maybe it would be more meaningful to go to 12,800 of 25,600 and maybe to underxpose and recover to see how the noise works for the two cameras.
When I moved from the 7D to 7D2 I found that although there was some improvement in noise, the way noise was rendered on the 7D2 was more acceptable which itself rendered images more acceptable and easier to work with in post processing. Maybe it is the same here.


----------



## bdunbar79 (May 11, 2016)

I'm not really sure why anyone is expecting drastic high ISO noise improvement. The higher the ISO, the less impactful is the" on-die ADC" effect on noise. It is at lower ISO's in the shadows where it matters. There shouldn't be much improvement in high ISO noise from the newer sensor architecture.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (May 11, 2016)

Luds34 said:


> It might have been fun for you to have posted those blind and let people vote.



You're feeding the troll. Don't do that.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (May 11, 2016)

bdunbar79 said:


> I'm not really sure why anyone is expecting drastic high ISO noise improvement. The higher the ISO, the less impactful is the" on-die ADC" effect on noise.


Yep - he's complaining about something nobody said was going to happen (except the reviewers he refers to in a thread he's started specifically to whine about the Mk II, who apparently promised him whole _half-stop_ improvement).

Which - given the different exposures between those two frames - we could actually be looking at right now.

It amazes me that someone who is blowing so much cash on cameras like the 1D-X and its Mk II knows so little about photography...


----------



## sdsr (May 11, 2016)

brianftpc said:


> I took these 2 pics this morning. ISO 6400 1/2500 f8 6500WB
> 
> tell me if you see the difference....
> 
> http://www.deanjohnsonvideo.com/djp/64002500f8compared.jpg



What is perhaps the most surprising is that you evidently can't see such obvious and relevant differences as the greater brightness and size of the II image vs the I image, each of which prevents this particular comparison from making what (seems to be) your point.


----------

